# Please help, My goat tested positive for CAE and CL



## mhuckeba (Mar 3, 2011)

So I sent in a sample to WADDL and was told she tested positive for CAE amd CL. They said that the CL was either an active case or a positive from a vaccine. I have never vaccinated for CL. I do not know what to do with her now. She has a lamb buddy who nursed from her when he was young so I figured it is safe to assume he has it as well. I have not received the results in the mail yet but when I do I plan on going to the vet and getting their advise. But I wanted to ask you all for your opinion as well. I have never seen any absences and she does not act ill. Her lamb buddy however looks like he has a swollen lymph node but I thought that would be from recently banding him. I would like to have a milker and do all the fun soap and cheese making, but I do not know what to do now. Ugh I need some advise.

Mary


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

CAE is transmitted through the milk to kids...not sure if theres an equivalent for sheep.
CL is transmitted through abcesses that burst and if the goat has internal abcesses it leads to emaciation and can be transmitted by coughing, sneezing when they are in the lungs.

Sheep can get CL...Fortunately, the vaccine commercially made is for sheep though goat owners have used it with success.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry.. you are dealing with both... :hug: 

Did you buy this Doe? If so... did you ask the breeder... if she was vaccinated for CL?
If she doesn't or never had a abscess.... she may of had the vaccine...or I hate to say... may have it internally.... The reading from the test.. if low ..can indicate that the goat was given the vaccine.... so it is hard to say...

With Cae....yes.. the baby that nursed from her most likely contracted it..... there is no cure for either.... I don't know what advice to give ...as I never dealt with either....I am so sorry.....


----------



## mhuckeba (Mar 3, 2011)

The lab said that the positive result for CL was really low and asked if she had been vaccinated. She is 4 and I do not know if she was vaccinated before she came to me. These two I have are my first. Newbie mistake I guess. She has never had an abscess and I just checked to see if I could find any but nothing. She was underweight when I got her but she has seemed to fatten up since then. She has never been sick since she has been her. No coughing, no runny nose, no fever. I did find tattoos in her ears so maybe the original breeder vaccinated her? The guy I got her from is an idiot and I didnt find that out until one of the goats I bought from him along with her died.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awww....so sorry you lost her buddy, if you can make out her tattoo's you can trace her back to her breeder... what breed is she?


----------



## mhuckeba (Mar 3, 2011)

I know her tattoos but I cant find her breeder. X20 and OW4. The ADGA will not give out information like that. Guess they had a problem in the past. I am just stuck now, I dont know what to do, put her down, keep her, or give her away.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Well...she was the 20th kid born in 2007 and most breeders use a tattoo derived from the herdname and there are a couple that I found registered with ADGA in CA with herd names that may be of the OW4 Tat.


----------



## Jane (Apr 17, 2011)

So sorry! :hug: 
I know what its like to have a goat test positive for CAE, but not CL. When my best doe came up positive for CAE, my vet and I did a lot of research on it. CAE is not passable to any other species, including sheep. It is called a "species specific" disease. Wish it were the same with CL...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> The lab said that the positive result for CL was really low and asked if she had been vaccinated. She is 4 and I do not know if she was vaccinated before she came to me. These two I have are my first. Newbie mistake I guess. She has never had an abscess and I just checked to see if I could find any but nothing. She was underweight when I got her but she has seemed to fatten up since then. She has never been sick since she has been her. No coughing, no runny nose, no fever. I did find tattoos in her ears so maybe the original breeder vaccinated her? The guy I got her from is an idiot and I didnt find that out until one of the goats I bought from him along with her died.


 She may of indeed been vaccinated....


> Well...she was the 20th kid born in 2007 and most breeders use a tattoo derived from the herdname and there are a couple that I found registered with ADGA in CA with herd names that may be of the OW4 Tat.


 Liz has some good info there may be a clue to where to find the original owner....... :thumb:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

You might be able to talk the state vet or USDA into giving you contact info for the original owner. Being in CA, I'm sure their herd tattoo would be linked to their Scrapies program ID. The USDA phone number is 1-800-USDATAG


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

Hey, welcome -- I'm in San DIego too, although I have pygmies. 

Where did you buy your animals? Off the internet, or did you go to a farm? I don't know that much about CAE, but the doe could test positive for Cl even if she doesn't show any abcesses now.

Breeders are supposed to keep track of buyers of there animals under the scrapie eradication program, but I don't know if they will tell you who owned/bred the doe.... keep us posted.


----------



## vickithrams (Apr 21, 2013)

The lab was probably trying to tell you that A vaccine, it does not have to be THAT vaccines can cause a positive result. I would recomment retesting a few months later. They tell you not to do your testing soon after a vaccination for that purpose. Have her retested for both, maybe even from another lab to verify before doing something permanent to her. The lamb could not get Cl from nursing on her, but could get CAE.


----------



## Catz1611 (Feb 14, 2013)

Is your goat registered? If it is, you can look at the herd names of the Dam and Sire on the registration paper, then google the names. you can track down the original farm by doing that. I Did with one of mine, and was able to contact the farm where my girls originally came from.

I was told by WADDL that 10% of goats with CAE actually exhibit the disease which means, though your goat tested positive, it could have just been exposed and have an immunity to the actual disease itself. 

Im no help with CL though. I'd WADDL back and ask to speak to one of the Drs. and pick his brain. 

Sorry you're dealing with this. it's unfortunate every goat breeder/dairy doesn't do testing. My girls came from a Big Dairy that sells A LOT of Alpines..do they test for CAE/CL?? NO!! I was pretty irritated to find out about that. Not everyone cares...


----------

